# What launcher? CM9



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I really like trebuchet but one thing that annoys me is when in portrait there is a lot of wasted space at the top and bottom of the screen. Also in portrait there is a thin line of unusable space on the right hand side. I am sure if I could change the grid size I could fix this but can't find a way to do this. I have go launcher on my phone and like it but don't want a dock on my tp.

So what is the best launcher out there?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

I like nova launcher. It uses space well in landscape, but portrait wastes some at top and bottom too. Nova does have a lot more options though either way 

sent via rooted THUNDERBOLT with Tapatalk


----------



## Poker3 (Jul 2, 2011)

You can customize your screen dimensions with Nova Launcher and get the most out of your screen, and there are alot more options. And I believe it just recently left the "beta" state and is a solid release now <--I could be wrong.

I'm using ADW EX, and its working great. ADW will recognize its applied to a tablet and the layout is different from what most are used to seeing on a phone.
It caters to the tablet environment well!...and their are tons of options with ADW.
Go Launcher is great, but the last time I checked, they did not have a tablet layout yet. So to me, using Go, is like setting up a really big phone screen...just my $.02


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I just tried nova launcher. I like it a lot but the icon labels do not show in landscape.


----------



## 9kracing (Jan 4, 2012)

sandman said:


> I just tried nova launcher. I like it a lot but the icon labels do not show in landscape.


Set your grid to 6x7

Pushed through time by my Galaxy Nexus and Tapatalk


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

Nova Launcher FTW
Grid: 8x10
DPI: 132
Perfect configuration


----------



## abhi.eternal (Feb 19, 2012)

I use Touchwiz launcher with 132 dpi. IMO better than Nova launcher.


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

abhi.eternal said:


> I use Touchwiz launcher with 132 dpi. IMO better than Nova launcher.


I think samsung sucks at the software








Will give it a try now


----------



## ArmanUV (Feb 1, 2012)

I found trebuchet to be horrible. Coming from a clean install of CM9 a1, market shortcuts showed up in the top right corner *behind* the search icon. There are no options for grid size which is a dealbreaker.
Nova launcher works fine for me and it has way more many options.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

I want an iPad sometimes, so I use Espier Launcher. Makes it function like an iPad but still be fully Android. <3


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

OK, just set my dpi to 132 and things are looking good with nova. What are the negatives with using 132?


----------



## macauman (Jan 19, 2012)

sandman said:


> OK, just set my dpi to 132 and things are looking good with nova. What are the negatives with using 132?


You will get "Not compatible with your device" in market when you install most of the app


----------



## uwndrd (Oct 13, 2011)

Yandex.Shell (free version of SPB Shell for Russia) is seeming to adjust for TP DPI well, but it's not as fast as i'd like it to be, so i'm using default Trebuchet.


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

GO Launcher HD Beta was released...so far I like it


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

sandman said:


> I really like trebuchet but one thing that annoys me is when in portrait there is a lot of wasted space at the top and bottom of the screen. Also in portrait there is a thin line of unusable space on the right hand side. I am sure if I could change the grid size I could fix this but can't find a way to do this. I have go launcher on my phone and like it but don't want a dock on my tp.
> 
> So what is the best launcher out there?


You don't say, but would imagine you are using CM9 A2. I found an interesting effect when I applied the 120 dpi zip from the OP. The grid is increased to 10 by 9 and actually looks better than Nova Launcher set at the same grid size. It looks good both in portrait and landscape.


----------

